# Bean Beetle Lollapalooza



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

They are having a Jersey shore fist pump party !

Now I have to "use em or lose em"[email protected] 12 days and they die.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Closer....


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

The ones I got from you boomed too!!!! I have no idea what to do with the 5 ff cultures and the extra bb cultures I've gotten from your stuff! Not that I'm really complaining, this is MUCH better than having none!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I got a bean bettle culture once....if it woulda looked half as good as them Id have been happy 

and this thread title made me lol for some reason


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah....these cx's are some of the "popping-est" one's I've ever had going.

Makes me wish I had more big guys to feed em to......like a small colony of 8-10 adult Terribs, would do the trick, I would think.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

you shoud definetly sell me one of those cultures. lol.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

driftfc said:


> you shoud definetly sell me one of those cultures. lol.


Yeah....Florida hobbyists don't have BB going on.....yet.

I'll be back down in SoFl in a couple weeks. I think I'll bring a bunch down this time.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I started a gallon Maxwell House coffee jug once and couldn't find enough people locally to give them to. I've toned my cultures down since then.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

phil, that sounds awesome! I would definetly love to pick up some of these from you. maybe we will have to meet up when your otw down south.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I fed some of Phil's beetles to a pair of sips tonight. They appeared to be very delicious. 

It was kind of funny. She'd grab a beetle and eat it. Then her whole body would shake as she tried to swallow it. It almost looked painful. Then she'd go back for more. It reminded me of the 'shake' after a shot of tequila and then the 'set me up again'


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't be a'scared to dust them either.....they hold superfine powders really well.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Yep, I found that ff culture crashes are not that detrimental when you have a few gajillion Bean Beetles. The only problem is they are considerably better at escaping than most feeders...damn little army tanks.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Boondoggle said:


> Yep, I found that ff culture crashes are not that detrimental when you have a few gajillion Bean Beetles. *The only problem is they are considerably better at escaping than most feeders*...damn little army tanks.


Agreed x100000.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

frogface said:


> I fed some of Phil's beetles to a pair of sips tonight. They appeared to be very delicious.
> 
> It was kind of funny. She'd grab a beetle and eat it. Then her whole body would shake as she tried to swallow it. It almost looked painful. Then she'd go back for more. It reminded me of the 'shake' after a shot of tequila and then the 'set me up again'


LOL- I've seen my frogs do the same thing!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Carolina biological supply is shipping these.....so

I have a few left...PM me with interest.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

we do have BBs here in the SE phil, we do have some contact with the outside world 

james


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

james67 said:


> we do have BBs here in the SE phil, we do have some contact with the outside world
> 
> james


yeah but for some reason FL doesn't have too many hobbyist with them....

and

I wonder about TX too.....they would probably give you then death penalty if caught transfering them to that state.


----------



## Andy Hoffman (Aug 27, 2010)

I just got my hands on some bean beetles here in Central Florida. I am hoping they do well for me.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

i would like some phil! how much would you like for a culture?


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bean Beetles are a deceptive food source. These guys are the much more active than FF's and are more adept at escape 1000 fold. They are are not attractable to anything...not so sure they are practical.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Freeradical53 said:


> Bean Beetles are a deceptive food source. These guys are the much more active than FF's and are more adept at escape 1000 fold. They are are not attractable to anything...not so sure they are practical.


I disagree.

I keep over 20 different dart species and there may only be 1 or 2 that I have not tried feeding them too. I have never heard of a frog that will not take them....other than the small thumbs and froglets obviously.

They only escape if you feed too many to be eaten at one sitting (so to speak)....like dumping 50-100 at a time or if you have a viv that's full of gaps. They do climb but I would put them on a par with Hydei.

The are so easy to culture, fill the gaps nicely when your FF cultures either fail or are slow and are a great change of pace / supplemental feeder. You wouldn't want to eat cheeseburgers every day of your life would you?

They are awesome - easy and handy. I would highly recommend them to everyone in this hobby.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

If you're in Essex or Morris Counties in NJ and you like a free culture, PM me. You'll have to pick them up and then pickup the black-eyed peas at your local supermarket...


----------



## pbenner (Sep 10, 2008)

Quick rundown on culturing these guys?

Doing my research now, and if I can culture 2 bugs instead of just FF as a food source for my frogs when I get them in the spring.

Best,

Paul


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

pbenner said:


> Quick rundown on culturing these guys?
> 
> Doing my research now, and if I can culture 2 bugs instead of just FF as a food source for my frogs when I get them in the spring.
> 
> ...


Very easy!

Dried black eyed peas + bean beetles. Put inch or so beans in container (using a standard ff container as size reference). Put in some beetles. Wait a couple weeks. 

Then you can split them into more containers. I use both the beetles and the beans to split. Ok here's how I do it: Dump all the beetles into one container (lids, these containers need lids!). Dump all the used beans into another. Pour in new beans. Stir them up. Redistribute the old and new beans, and the beetles into the old containers, plus additional containers. 

Some people just split beans. Some just split beetles and put them in with new beans.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

frogface said:


> Some people just split beans. Some just split beetles and put them in with new beans.


I prefer to split the beetles - less chance of propagating any mites.

And, here's everything you ever wanted to know about Bean Beetles:
BeanBeetles.org/A Handbook on Bean Beetles: Laboratory Methods


----------



## pbenner (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds like i'll be culturing these and FFs just for the variety.

Thanks for the information!

Paul


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> They are having a Jersey shore fist pump party !
> 
> Now I have to "use em or lose em"[email protected] 12 days and they die.


I know this is old but I'm curious as to why you put the plants in the ziploc bags and hang them like that


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Id like to buy a culture also if anyone had some for sale.


----------



## LME7132 (Feb 5, 2009)

I just started working with these about a month ago. So far my Azures love them but my Aratus won't eat them (he struck at one, all but spit it out, and won't strike at another). My small lizards love them. Can you raise them on things other then black eyed peas?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I keep plants in baggies too... Keeps humidity high, and allows you to store anbunch in a small area while waiting to plant them


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

What's the secret not having much luck with the beetles what temp? Humidity? Help please


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They have a 30 day cycle. Just forget about them and in a few weeks you'll have more than you know what to do with.


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

i had a friend that did that to get seeds to sprout. and to gett roots established before planting. placing the seed in a moist paper towel and hanging lol. i think it was tamatoes?



DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I know this is old but I'm curious as to why you put the plants in the ziploc bags and hang them like that


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

you aint gotta lie craig,

we know your talking about the wacky tobaccy. its cool. 

james


----------

